# Forum abuse - mods please read



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Can we get rid of this loser please?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80450


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Another valve post here from our Chinese friend.... jochvalves


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Can we get rid of this loser please?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80450


Ditto for this throbber [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/se ... =Guest3428


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we get rid of this loser please?
> ...


Just taken care of him :wink:


----------

